

Deploy a Rails app with 31 instances to BlueMix in 2 minutes flat - ragecore
http://www.blitztheory.com/bluemix-rails-postgres/

======
kartikluke
I've been looking for alternatives to Heroku. Which is better BlueMix or
Ninefold?

